# Florida Woodturning Symposium 2018



## Spinartist (Oct 29, 2017)

The Florida Woodturning Symposium is coming soon!!!
Dates are Feb. 9 - 11, 2018 just outside of Leesburg, Florida which is about 1/2 hour NW of Orlando, Fl.

Web site - WWW.FloridaWoodturningSymposium.com

Demonstrators are : Miriam Carpenter, Michael Hosaluk, Mark Sfirri, Tim Yoder, Don Watson,
Lee Sky (AKA Spinartist), Keith Larrett, Jack Roberts!!

Hands on workshops by - Dixie Biggs, Rudy Lopez, Barry Reiter, Don Geiger, James McClure, George Guadiane.

3 days of wood turning demonstrations, instant gallery, auctions, raffles, trade show, & more!!

Lots of Florida awesome wood for sale too!!

Location is - Lake Yale Baptist Convention Center
Hotel & RV/Tent campgrounds on site.
Cafeteria dining.

The symposium has sold out the past several years so sign up early!
And for you from the great frozen north, there will be NO SNOW on the ground!!!

Love to meet some Wood Barter members there!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 30, 2017)

I was fortunate to see Miriam Carpenter's demonstration at Totally Turning last year -- very creative use of "inside-out" and multi-axis turning, and her techniques can be applied to lots of different types of work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 30, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> I was fortunate to see Miriam Carpenter's demonstration at Totally Turning last year -- very creative use of "inside-out" and multi-axis turning, and her techniques can be applied to lots of different types of work.




I've met her but I've not yet seen her demonstrate yet.
I will sit in on one of her demos!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 1, 2017)

Lamp photos.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 28, 2017)

The Florida Woodturning Symposium is coming soon!!!
Dates are Feb. 9 - 11, 2018 just outside of Leesburg, Florida which is about 1/2 hour NW of Orlando, Fl.

Web site - WWW.FloridaWoodturningSymposium.com


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 16, 2018)

Only 24 more days until the Florida Woodturning Symposium!!!! It's expected to sell out for the 6 year (or so) in a row again!!!

All y'all in to frozen north should come down!! Weather will be wonderful here! Plus you'll be at one of the best regional woodturning symposiums in the world!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Only 24 more days until the Florida Woodturning Symposium!!!! It's expected to sell out for the 6 year (or so) in a row again!!!
> 
> All y'all in to frozen north should come down!! Weather will be wonderful here! Plus you'll be at one of the best regional woodturning symposiums in the world!!



Hell, the way our weather is I'm tempted to head your direction! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Don't wanna bust yer bubble there little buddy, but we're looking at a high in the mid-40s next days, with lows in the mid-20s. They did however scratch our chance of precip, so no snowflakes in the forecast, and hopefully no damn freezing rain!! Around 70, with lows in the low to mid-50s all next week. SO FAR!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 17, 2018)

@Spinartist - What's the cost for this? I can't possibly see how I could swing it but my mom is nearby for the winter so I would have a place to stay....


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 17, 2018)

Colin google it and you find the page. There is also a Facebook page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 17, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Colin google it and you find the page. There is also a Facebook page.



Thanks! Found it. It's not horribly expensive, I guess I'll just have to see if I get a last minute miracle.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 17, 2018)

If you come down I am only an hour from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 17, 2018)

I asked the powers that be at the Florida Woodturning Symposium how many spaces are available before it's sold out.

Answer - only *8* spots remaining!!!  But 10 folks who've registered haven't paid yet so possibly 18 more of you can come to out event!
Cut off is 240 attendees! Better sign up fast!

http://floridawoodturningsymposium.com/


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 2, 2018)

Next weeks Florida Woodturning Symposium has sold out once more!
Folks can still come see the woodturning trade show, instant gallery, silent auction & live auction.
Info on web site link above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 11, 2018)

Wow!! Had a great time demonstrating & sharing my skills at the symposium this weekend!!! It was AWESOME!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 11, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Wow!! Had a great time demonstrating & sharing my skills at the symposium this weekend!!! It was AWESOME!!


Where are the pictures!?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 11, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 12, 2018)

Spinartist said:


>


Wha wha wha whaaaaaat?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 14, 2018)

Hard to take pictures when riding the bevel? You have 2 hands you know!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 14, 2018)

I should maybe hire on as his official photographer... I wonder if that pays as good as @Tony 's mod job?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 14, 2018)

He would probably wanna pay you in wood shavings!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Well, the pay wasn't great last time, but the perks were worth the trip!


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 14, 2018)

Are they symposiums worth going to? There is one in June in Portland Oregon that so many club members are telling me that I have to go to. But $300 for tickets, $400 for hotels, then gas and food. Holy cow, almost a grand to attend. But I'm curious, for those that have been to a woodturning symposium, was it worth a visit?


----------



## Tony (Feb 15, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Are they symposiums worth going to? There is one in June in Portland Oregon that so many club members are telling me that I have to go to. But $300 for tickets, $400 for hotels, then gas and food. Holy cow, almost a grand to attend. But I'm curious, for those that have been to a woodturning symposium, was it worth a visit?



David, I've been to SWAT in Waco for the last 2 years. The first year i drove up foe the day (4 hours away) and just hung out with a lot of the guys here. I didnt pay to go to the classes that year, just visited and went through all the vendors booths. Last year I got a hotel room with another guy and took the classes, about $300. I think it's totally worth it. Learned a ton! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 15, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Are they symposiums worth going to? There is one in June in Portland Oregon that so many club members are telling me that I have to go to. But $300 for tickets, $400 for hotels, then gas and food. Holy cow, almost a grand to attend. But I'm curious, for those that have been to a woodturning symposium, was it worth a visit?




Every symposium I've been to has always been worth it!!! You should go if you can!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 15, 2018)

I know there is another section to add this to but incase there is anyone from New England reading this post, we have our woodturning symposium coming up in March at our woodworking show here in Saratoga.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 16, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> I know there is another section to add this to but incase there is anyone from New England reading this post, we have our woodturning symposium coming up in March at our woodworking show here in Saratoga.



I went to Totally Turning the last two years, but I don't think I'll be in a position to go this year <sob>

Still, last night Donna Banfield gave our club a preview of her presentation on surface decorations, so I haven't missed it entirely 

(She'll be giving the same demo at the AAW Symposium in Portland.)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 16, 2018)

Duncan, if things change and you are able to make it out for Totally Turning let me know.
RichP.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 16, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> Duncan, if things change and you are able to make it out for Totally Turning let me know.
> RichP.


Definitely will do that, Rich -- I think John Flynn ( @Johnturner ) is planning to be there (and a few other club members who don't hang out here)


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 16, 2018)

We have applied to be vendors at the woodworking show that runs at the same time. Have not heard yet if we have been approved. If so we will have a lot of wood for sale.

RichP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 17, 2018)

Rich P.
I will be at Totally Turning this year. It will be 10 or 11 in a row. I love it.

David
I would go to the AAW symposium. That is as close s it will be for you for several years. I have been to 3 on the east coast and they were always worth it.

Johnurner
(John Flynn)


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 17, 2018)

Rich
What is the name of your company - So I can look for you at TT?


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 18, 2018)

John, we have not received confirmation yet that we will be accepted as vendors. If we are there the business name is Peneuf. We intend to bring a great assortment of exotic and domestic wood. There will be turning stock and a lot of board stock including about a thousand BF of Imbuia. Also many book matched pairs of various woods.
Stop by and introduce yourself, if we are there. I will keep you posted.

Rich..


----------

